# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Fëmija gjashtë vjeçar më intelegjent se Ajnshtajni

## RaPSouL

Rastësisht duke lexuar nëpër internet ndodhi të ndryshme hasa tek ky lajm që mu duk tepër interesant më posht keni shkrimin dhe një video.




Djaloshi Pranav Veera ka koeficient të intelegjences IQ 176, që do të thotë se më të lartë se të Albert Ajnshtajnit, për të cilin thuhet se koeficienti I tij ka qene IQ 160.

Amerikani me prejardhje nga India, 6- vjeçari Pranav Veera, ka koeficient të intelegjences prej IQ 176, që është me e lartë edhe se e Albert Ajnshtajnit për të cilin besohet se intelegjenca e tij ka qenë IQ 160 . Pranav Viera ka dëshirë të behet astronaut, kurse për të thuan se në shkollë para orëve dridhet nga emocionet se dicka të re do të mësojë gjatë mësimit.

Mësuesja e tij në shkollën fillore në qytetin Milford thotë  Ai është një fëmijë fantastik. Din shumë gjëra për moshën që ka. Kur mësojm leksion të ri, ai me të vërtetë dridhet nga dëshira.

Pranav, mund në mënyrë kronologjike ti numëroje emrat e gjithë presidentëve të Amerikës, sa kohë u duhet planetëve në rrugën e tyre reth Diellit dhe shume punë të tjera. Prindëritë këtë e kanë hetuar se si mund që në klasë të katërt të jetë aq intelegjent dhe me pastaj e kanë dërgur ne testim për matjen e intelegjencës, ku rezultatet kanë qenë shumë të jashtëzakonshmë për të gjithë.

_Shqipmedia_

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

WooooW.......

----------


## Tevelizori

> Prindëritë këtë e kanë hetuar se si mund që në klasë të katërt ........
> 
> _Shqipmedia_


6 vjeqar...
ne klase te katert...?

spo perputhet veq nese eshte duke i kaluar nga kater klase pernjhere.

----------


## RaPSouL

> 6 vjeqar...
> ne klase te katert...?
> 
> spo perputhet veq nese eshte duke i kaluar nga kater klase pernjhere.


Padyshim që ka kaluar disa klasë se përndryshe nuk përputhet fare ajo që shkruhet me moshën e tij.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

kjo tregon se rracat ''evgjite''  sic e qujne ca veta injorante ne kete forum , kane potencial per te nxjerre gjeni te tille , edhe pse jane me ''inferiore'' se ''rraca superiore'' te cilet bejne pjese te bekuarit e forumit tone  .

----------


## CYAN1DE

w0w ky qenka gjeni, ndersa Ajnshtajni deri ne moshen 9 vjeçare nuk fliste normalisht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

..interesant te kuka ky ....bravo...

----------


## Darius

> kjo tregon se rracat ''evgjite''  sic e qujne ca veta injorante ne kete forum , kane potencial per te nxjerre gjeni te tille , edhe pse jane me ''inferiore'' se ''rraca superiore'' te cilet bejne pjese te bekuarit e forumit tone  .


Indianet njihen si gjeni sidomos ne matematike. Universiteti i Indise, departamenti i matematikes eshte nga me te miret dhe me te fortit ne bote. 

p.s. se mos lini ndonje rast pa e perzjere me 'fene'...

----------


## Bamba

Nuk besoj se e kishte me fene Poetiku jo!  :ngerdheshje: 

Bravo ketij cunit, shume inteligjent.

----------


## maxhuni

*BRaVo I QoFTë*

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> kjo tregon se rracat ''evgjite''  sic e qujne ca veta injorante ne kete forum , kane potencial per te nxjerre gjeni te tille , edhe pse jane me ''inferiore'' se ''rraca superiore'' te cilet bejne pjese te bekuarit e forumit tone  .


lol 

1 ti me ne fund e pranove qe je rrace jevgjite :Lulja3:  

 dhe e dyta ka femije arjane sa te duash qe ja kalojne gjakut tand, por arsyja pse nuk jepen ne televizor dhe  ashte shume e gjate

----------


## argjenddre

6 vjeqar nese eshte duhet te jet ne klas te 1 ose me dijen e tij ka dal ne te 4-terten

----------


## G.D

Kur te beje ndonje zbulim ose kur te jape ndonje kontribut per kete planet, ia vlen te shkruajme per te , por ky person momentalisht nuk eshte askush. Mos harrojme qe vetem 1% eshte talenti. Degjova se disa e krahasuan me Ajnshtajn, po me vika keq kur lexoj te tilla pallavra...????

----------


## dritek7

Ajnshtajni esht i pazevendesueshem ..gjithsesi ndoshta ky djali e ka koficentin e inteligjences 176 i cili esht me i lart se Ajnshtajn por ajo nuk do te thot se ai do jet 1 tjeter Ajnshtajn,,ka njerez te tjer qe e kan koficentin 150 - 155 dhe jan njerez normal.ps Frank Lampard i Chelsea 
cuditi doktoret kur kontrolluan  koficentin e trurin te tij dhe e gjeten  me shum se 150 i cili ishte me i aferti me Ajnshtain i gjetur ne Angli por gjithsesi Lampard esht vetem 1 futbollist qe nuk ka nevoj ta perdor ate trurin e tij.. keshtu qe duhet pak me shum se koficent truri te jesh Ajnshtajn ..

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> lol 
> 
> 1 ti me ne fund e pranove qe je rrace jevgjite 
> 
>  dhe e dyta ka femije arjane sa te duash qe ja kalojne gjakut tand, por arsyja pse nuk jepen ne televizor dhe  ashte shume e gjate


lol 
e prisja injorancen e rradhes me te tille reagim. 
gjaku ''jone'' (sorry gjaku superior) rrjedh tek venat e cdo gjeniu , sepse nuk ka sesi te shpjegohet ndryshe ky fenomen  :Mos: 



ps: darius , tu duk gabim .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Mu duk pa vend ne fakt. Ska pse te 'ndyhet' cdo nenforum me gjera te tilla. Nuk mendoj se ishte vendi. Qe te bindesh prit komentet e rradhes dhe shikon sa lehte ndryshon drejtimi i hapjes se nje teme.

----------


## E=mc²

> Kur te beje ndonje zbulim ose kur te jape ndonje kontribut per kete planet, ia vlen te shkruajme per te , por ky person momentalisht nuk eshte askush. Mos harrojme qe vetem 1% eshte talenti. Degjova se disa e krahasuan me Ajnshtajn, po me vika keq kur lexoj te tilla pallavra...????


Jam plotesisht dakord me ty, 99% pune dhe 1% talent. India eshte i vetmi vend qe ne Amerik futet me lehte se cdo vend tjeter, dhe kane me teper liri ne shkolla. Ne mos gabohem e kam degjuar ne nje dokumentar, dhe shkollat Indiane si Matematika dhe Informatika jane nder tre me te fortat ne bote. Dhe ky vend ka nxjerr shum matematicien dhe informaticien te zote. Shpresoje qe ne nje te ardhme te shikojme ndonje bum nga ky djale, po nuk besoje se ka per te aritur gje, po ekspozohet ne moshe shum te vogel dhe ka per ta lene menjane inteligjencen e tij. 

Te gjithe filozofet jane ne nje mendje per "99% pune dhe 1% talent", prandaj ky djale duhet te punoje shum qe te shfrytezoje inteligjencen e tij. 

P.s Sa do te mundohen Ajnshtajn nuk do te kete me ne kete bote. Ka qene koha dhe periudha qe beri gjera te medha dhe ndihmoje te ecim kaq shpejte ne teknologjizim dhe zbulim...

----------


## Enii

> Te gjithe filozofet jane ne nje mendje per "99% pune dhe 1% talent", prandaj ky djale duhet te punoje shum qe te shfrytezoje inteligjencen e tij. 
> ...


kjo teoria e punes eshte per njerzit medioker jo per gjenite .
shkollat jan te programuara ne ate menyre qe njerezit me zgjuarsi mesatare ta perballojne . pra per te shkolla do jete piece of cake .

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Eh mar javge por ju gjithmone dhe vazhdoni te ngrini guzhinat tuaja aty ku neve me nder e me than e bajme. 

Nejse su nuk po du me e prishe kete teme.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Qenka i mire ne intelegjence por nuk besoje qe do arrije shume  ,pasi  praktika ka treguar se shumica e tyre nuk  kane arritur thuajse asgje kur jane rritur (pasi po behen dembel nga marketingu qe po ju behet)*

----------

